# BlueBird or Avenir SR20.... WhErE?



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Where can I get these engines?
I have seacrhed the site, and not a lot of info on sites to get these from.

I am really interested in the JDM BlueBird SR20, but I have been unable to figure out where to get it?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

www.srswap.com, www.jgycustoms.com, www.swapjdm.com ---> i recommend JGY. hes cool. he'll work with ya.


----------

